# New Otter Shelters



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/portablefishhousepackages.html

Was dead set on Clam Bigfoot XL4000t, but now Otter goes ahead and announces the XTH Lodge. Looks to be about same dimensions, maybe a little shorter, but also a little lighter and has that fancy insulation in it. Wonder how much it's going to cost?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Otter makes the best shelter. Clam flat out sucks I own two clams I would never buy another. The otter probably is not cheap but if you want a nice shelter that will last a very long time it won't say clam on it.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I see they make a small one man now might have to look into them,


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to buy that hideout. The otter shanties are quality.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

They are saying 60" high stored ???? That has to be a misprint? ??

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That does seem a little tall collapsed but I'm sure that shanty is a mini palace my friend mike has an otter xt pro and it's awesome. The only draw back is weight the damn thing is heavy and then you add all the equipment and you need a horse to drag it through the snow.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm buying that xt hideout!!!!! Looks sweet


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

XT Hideout looks awesome! I may be investing in one myself. Gonna be interesting to see the price tag on it though.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i love my otter 2 man with the bench seat.. not sure if the insulated one is necessary in Ohio in case u are thinking about going the real high end!! cant say that ive been even close to cold in mine with just the heater on low the days u do need one. One negative I've found with the sled is when one person sits to close to the pulling side of the sled it wants to tip when the other person gets up so u kinda have to work together unless u build some snow up under that side.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> I'm buying that xt hideout!!!!! Looks sweet


U buy that brotha u sellin me the other otter?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> U buy that brotha u sellin me the other otter?



Nope I'll keep my 2 man otter for days of teaching you suckers how to ice fish. You can watch me close up lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Nope I'll keep my 2 man otter for days of teaching you suckers how to ice fish. You can watch me close up lol


In your dreams. I catch more in my bathtub than you


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The insulated otter is the cats ass


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been plenty cold enough to use that insulation. The added bonus of no condensation dripping down your neck is alway good.


----------

